# protein bars



## joey2005 (Aug 31, 2004)

Im on a 2600 daily calorie diet..i weight 197 (trying to get cut )...well when im sitting in calculus .. this is 3 hrs after breakfast btw..i figured id munch on a bar..well my grandmother bought a bunch of ATKINS bars.. listen to this

calories 150 fat=80

total fat 9g 
 Sat fat 2.5g
Cholesterol 5mg
Sodium 140mg
 Potas 85mg

 Total carb 13g!!!
  Dietry FIber 4g
  SUgars 1g 
  Sugar alcohol 8g 
Protein 9g..


     Is this good...or should i wait for next paycheck and buy a box of something else????


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

Cutting, bulking, or maintaining?  Id say these arnt good at all, but if you have them eat them.  Shouldnt notice to much trouble if your not cutting.


----------



## joey2005 (Aug 31, 2004)

cutting all the way


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

Then i'd keep them to a minimum, or a none.


----------



## joey2005 (Aug 31, 2004)

protein bars in general? or the one i just posted facts?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

All protein bars.  Your better off with whole foods on a strict cut.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 31, 2004)

why are protein bars so bad? I have these kind called low carb bars -
calories- 230
fat 7 (3g sat)
Carbs - 22 (fibre less than 1 gram, sugar 1 gram and 20 grams is Malitol,Glycerin and Polydextrose)
Protein - 24 grams
I usually eat the 2 times a week, easy to bring to work with me


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2004)

If it says low carb, that doesn't always mean it's great for you and your going to lose weight and fat by doing so.  The Atkin's diet as a whole has been terrible for US consumers mainly because so many people think by eating this crap that there going to lose weight and look better.

The fact is, like kyvd said, your better off eating whole foods low in fat, high in protein, low in carbs as opposed to low carb bars.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4919&highlight=protein+bars+evil


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

not on refeeds


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2004)

I know, we need to limit our protein during refeeds.. but when are we allowed the evily protein bars?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks for the link Jodi I'm gonna get rid of my protein bars, the way I look at it is I save $5 
Also someone in that thread said in order to geat lean you need to drop all sugars in your diet including Milk...is this true? I always thought the sugars in fruits/milk/yogurt/cheese were healthy for you cause there natural

And about refeeds, the only time you need to go on them is when you notice fat loss stopping right? so that mean you never have to do them while bulking?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Getting rid of dairy while cutting is a VERY good idea if you are determined to get lean.  Just trying to stay lean and eating healthy I see nothing wrong with some dairy.  Fructose only fill liver glycogen and not muscle glycogen which is why its a good reason to limit fruit.  Not ditch them just limit them.

Refeeds should be for anyone on a low carb diet or if fat loss is slow.


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Protein bars might be ok for the last meal of a refeed day.. so you can start building muscles while a sleep


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

*Another "dumb" question...*



			
				sara said:
			
		

> Protein bars might be ok for the last meal of a refeed day.. so you can start building muscles while a sleep


 Can someone explain to me what a refeed is? me so clueless... sorry!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 1, 2004)

Its When you "refeed" on carbs.  Some people go on very low carb days for a few days or a week, and then have tons one day.


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25250


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Check out the sticky at the top of the Diet Forum, titled Refeeds and Leptin


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Protein bars might be ok for the last meal of a refeed day.. so you can start building muscles while a sleep


  What?


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi, I love protein bars so much and I can't have them everyday.. and refeeds you don't need to have additional protein with your meals.. so I was thinking of having protein bars in last meal of the refeed


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Why when I told *you * that *you * can have them on your refeed days?  Why do you make this complicated when it doesn't need to be and why would you think they help you build muscle while you are sleeping?


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Why when I told *you * that *you * can have them on your refeed days?  Why do you make this complicated when it doesn't need to be and why would you think they help you build muscle while you are sleeping?



I'm sorry Jodi  I may got confused and though that I can't have them on my refeeds...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't be sorry, I just don't want you to make this complicated.  Less overthinking and more eating.   This is a lifestyle plan and it shouldn't be torturous, it should be moderation.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Getting rid of dairy while cutting is a VERY good idea if you are determined to get lean. Just trying to stay lean and eating healthy I see nothing wrong with some dairy. Fructose only fill liver glycogen and not muscle glycogen which is why its a good reason to limit fruit. Not ditch them just limit them.
> 
> Refeeds should be for anyone on a low carb diet or if fat loss is slow.


So the sugars in dairy products like cottage chesse and stuff are bad for ya? also would it be a good idea to cut them out while bulking to keep fat gain at a minimum?
lol thanks for all this info I always thought that the sugars in dairy/fruits were really healthy for you, right now I eat like 5-6 serving for dairy (if you would include the soy milk) and fruit, guess I'll have to start cutting back on that and find myself another protein source


----------



## joey2005 (Sep 1, 2004)

whats up with that? i posted about my situation a bit ago ( im trying to lose a tremendous amont of fat) and they told cottage cheese was a good snack......


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

*About Trioplex*

I'd written to Chef Jay's a while back asking about half-size bars, you know, for people with lower caloric needs. I got a reply today. They'll be on store shelves in spring. I guess that means the rumor of trioplex bars being pulled altogether is just that -- a rumor.  And hopefully while they're at it, they'll fine-tune it a bit more, maybe get rid of some of the sugar on it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So the sugars in dairy products like cottage chesse and stuff are bad for ya? also would it be a good idea to cut them out while bulking to keep fat gain at a minimum?
> lol thanks for all this info I always thought that the sugars in dairy/fruits were really healthy for you, right now I eat like 5-6 serving for dairy (if you would include the soy milk) and fruit, guess I'll have to start cutting back on that and find myself another protein source


Cottage Cheese is fine for *daily everyday dieting* *yes*, *or just trying to lose a bit of weight*.  Lactose is a sugar and those of us that are on a serious cutting diet stop eating cottage cheese and every other dairy for that fact.  So basically its up to you.  Keep the cottage cheese but if progress slows down then you may want to consider dropping any and all lactose products.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2004)

well the reason i eat so much dairy is because of the calcium, isn't calcium suppos to help lose weight around your waist line? So I figured that because of the calcium in dairy it would counter all the natural sugars in it, but I guessed wrong lol...so what do you guys eat for calcium if you cut out all dairy? or do you just not eat any?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well the reason i eat so much dairy is because of the calcium, isn't calcium suppos to help lose weight around your waist line? So I figured that because of the calcium in dairy it would counter all the natural sugars in it, but I guessed wrong lol...so what do you guys eat for calcium if you cut out all dairy? or do you just not eat any?


 I'm no expert, but I'd say you could take a calcium supplement if you're that concerned about getting in some calcium. No?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

I take 1000-1500 mg of calcium citrate a day.


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd written to Chef Jay's a while back asking about half-size bars, you know, for people with lower caloric needs. I got a reply today. They'll be on store shelves in spring. I guess that means the rumor of trioplex bars being pulled altogether is just that -- a rumor.  And hopefully while they're at it, they'll fine-tune it a bit more, maybe get rid of some of the sugar on it.



Went and bought a Banana PB Trioplex bar for my next refeed


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Why the Bar I have at home have a diffrent nutrition info comparing to the below link? 

http://www.tigerfitness.com/Trioplex Bars.htm

Peanut Butter Banana   

Nutrition Facts 
  Serving size:
 1 Bar (118 g / 4.2 oz) 
  Servings:
 1 
  Calories:
 336 calories 
  Fat:
 8 g 
  Carbohydrates:
 34 g / Net carbs: 9 g 
  Saturated fat:
 2 g 
  Fiber:
 6 g 
  Cholesterol:
 0 mg 
  Sugar:
 9 g 
  Sodium:
 220 mg 
  Protein:
 32 g


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Why the Bar I have at home have a diffrent nutrition info comparing to the below link?


 there's another thread somewhere else that mentions how these bars were tested and proven to be mislabeled. Here's the info:

http://www.labelclaimstesting.com/?pageID=20


----------



## sara (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks  so, They might have the right nutrition info in-stores now.. since the bar I bought today was over 400 cals and 15 grams of fat, 16 sugar


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

There you go. yeah. mine still say 336 :-( 

 glad to sdee they fixed it


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I take 1000-1500 mg of calcium citrate a day.


lol ok thanks, is that stuff that expesive? lol I'm already spending $50 every 2nd week on the protein powder, and my mom refuses to help me pay for it so it come out of my own money 

But would it be better for me to keep eating the cheese/yogurt/soy milk while bulking? or if I go off it will I gain more muscle and less fat? lol sorry for all the questions


----------



## sara (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm not worried about the Calories in Trioplex Bars now or before.. since I will only use it during my refeeds


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ok thanks, is that stuff that expesive? lol I'm already spending $50 every 2nd week on the protein powder, and my mom refuses to help me pay for it so it come out of my own money
> 
> But would it be better for me to keep eating the cheese/yogurt/soy milk while bulking? or if I go off it will I gain more muscle and less fat? lol sorry for all the questions



what kind of protein are you taking? $100 a month is a lot for protein powder.

protein is the #1 supplement by far that you need to worry about (and a multivitamin). everything else can be tweaked, modified, and added as you go along. you dont have to start out with a full arsenal.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ok thanks, is that stuff that expesive? lol I'm already spending $50 every 2nd week on the protein powder, and my mom refuses to help me pay for it so it come out of my own money
> 
> But would it be better for me to keep eating the cheese/yogurt/soy milk while bulking? or if I go off it will I gain more muscle and less fat? lol sorry for all the questions


While bulking dairy is fine IMO.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> what kind of protein are you taking? $100 a month is a lot for protein powder.
> 
> protein is the #1 supplement by far that you need to worry about (and a multivitamin). everything else can be tweaked, modified, and added as you go along. you dont have to start out with a full arsenal.


Well for my protein I use Iso-Pro whey powder, its got 146 calories and 35 grams of protein per scoop and I think like .3 grams of fat, but it costs $47.99 and theres only like 28 serving per container, and I use 2 scoop daily if not 3...thank god my mom agreed to pay for my multi vitamins


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> While bulking dairy is fine IMO.


Ok thanks, I think I'm gonna cut down on it though cause I'm eating alot...i ahve 2 glasses of soy milk with my oatmeal and fibre cereal, 90grams of fat free cheese of natural PB and crackers and 3/4 of a cup of yogurt with some berries and protein powder for a shake every day, thatlike 7 servings a day... if only you could use raw eggs for your shakes, without worrying about the protein not being absorbed
I should probably cut out the fruits too, I usually eat 1 apple, an orange 2 cups of whole strawberries and a small banana daily..damn natural sugars


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well for my protein I use Iso-Pro whey powder, its got 146 calories and 35 grams of protein per scoop and I think like .3 grams of fat, but it costs $47.99 and theres only like 28 serving per container, and I use 2 scoop daily if not 3...thank god my mom agreed to pay for my multi vitamins


There are many whey's out there that are alot cheaper than that


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ok thanks, is that stuff that expesive? lol I'm already spending $50 every 2nd week on the protein powder, and my mom refuses to help me pay for it so it come out of my own money


  

I get a 2.2kg (5lb) tub for Cdn$46.99. 1scoop had 25g pro.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There are many whey's out there that are alot cheaper than that


ebay sometimes you can get good deals...

Also try www.massnutrition.com - that's the cheapest I've ever found a lot of the stuff I buy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There are many whey's out there that are alot cheaper than that


JOdi, do you recommend any particular powder in terms of the amount of GOOD nutritional content for your buck? 

Flavor-wise I've liked the Designer Whey Chocolate and Chocolate Peanut Butter the best. I've tried a few. I thought Nitro Tech's Cinnamon Swirl would be good, but honestly - it's pretty nasty to me.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

I've become quite fond of WPC at www.blackstarlabs.com

It's cheap and you can buy the flavors seperately and mix and match your own flavors.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've become quite fond of WPC at www.blackstarlabs.com
> 
> It's cheap and you can buy the flavors seperately and mix and match your own flavors.


NICE! so you buy the protein on its own , and then buy the flavors you want to add to it! That's pretty cool! YOu're not stuck wiht a huge tub of a flavor you don't like!  Thanks!


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 2, 2004)

well I was figuring since there 35grams of protein per serving and no sugar I'd get more for less, but they don't give you enough in the container lol. But I'll look around some more, the others that were at the store had like a gram or two of sugar...what should I be aiming for when trying to buy whey? like 25grams of protein and no sugar?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2004)

I think protein bars are great.  I don't care what anyone says.  Why are they great?  Because they don't need to be refrigerated, they pack a good number of calories in a small space, and they are easily portable.  

It's much better to eat a protein bar than to eat nothing or total junk.  Just get quality bars.  I eat Trioplex bars.  There is some sugar in some of them, but not a ridiculous amount.  The PB and banana ones have like 6G of sugar in them.  As well, the sugar is from fruit if I am not mistaken, which is better than what goes in a lot of protein bars.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 2, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think protein bars are great. I don't care what anyone says. Why are they great? Because they don't need to be refrigerated, they pack a good number of calories in a small space, and they are easily portable.
> 
> It's much better to eat a protein bar than to eat nothing or total junk. Just get quality bars. I eat Trioplex bars. There is some sugar in some of them, but not a ridiculous amount. The PB and banana ones have like 6G of sugar in them. As well, the sugar is from fruit if I am not mistaken, which is better than what goes in a lot of protein bars.


I absolutely LOVE trioplex bars. I just got an email response from them (chef jay's) answering my quesiton about making half-size bars. They're in the works!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 3, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well I was figuring since there 35grams of protein per serving and no sugar I'd get more for less, but they don't give you enough in the container lol. But I'll look around some more, the others that were at the store had like a gram or two of sugar...what should I be aiming for when trying to buy whey? like 25grams of protein and no sugar?


Suggest first recalc your sugar intake if that is a concern to you. It is recommended to keep sugar intake under 25% of your daily cals intake (http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/hpfb-dgpsa/onpp-bppn/comment_period_rec_on_carbs_e.html)

If i remember you are about 160(or thereabouts). So you need 160*1g pro / 6meal = 26g pro per meal ideally. So if you can do that in 6 meals, no reason to pay more for the pro that you have.

My pro contains 18mg sucralose (sucralose  = 'splenda'). Cost CA$46.99 This is it : http://www.interactivenutrition.com/products/wheyproxl.php


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks bulk, I'm defiently gonna look into some new whey powder, hopefully they ahve some better stuff.
Also I'm 122 pounds right now (weigh myself sunday to see if I made any gains ) and I'm on a 40/40/20 split for 2800 calories which means I should eat around 280 grams of protein a day (I know thats a little over board but O well lol) so i usually try and aim for about 40 - 50 grams of protein for each meal, thats why I thought the 35 grams of protein per 1 scoop was so good, but it's costing me way to much money, I'll just have to eat some more tuna or something


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 3, 2004)

u r welcome. 
At 122lb all you need is about 20g pro/meals for 6 meals @1g/lb. Not sure you want to ingest (280/122 = 2.3) 2.3g/lb. Seems excessive to me.

Best way i have come up with is to first determine how much pro is required as this is a must, then simply fill in the fats as needed and the rest with carbs. Am not sure if working things out from a percentage is such a good idea.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 3, 2004)

ya thats true too, the reason i eat alot is because well I still eat alot of carbs (280-290) a day, and I don't want to increase that, so the only thing I could increase is my fat I guess, right now I eat between 60-75 grams a day


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 5, 2004)

I think you really need to rework your macros. Excess protein puts a lot of stress on your kidneys. And kidney failure is a lot more serious than a few extra pounds of fat, i am sure you will agree. I know.. I know.. you are going to say that you are not going to bulk for long and will cut soon.   

Also i think you need to reconsider eating 22x your bodyweight, unless you are having a real problem putting on weight.  I know you are a self confessed cardio-addict and my guess is that you are taking in all those extra calories to fuel your cardio-addiction.   

Anyway, didnt you mention at one point that you didnt want to go back to being overweight? So why are you training your stomach/body/metabolism to metabolise 22x your bodyweight?? seems like you are yo yo-ing betwen extremes.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2004)

Well since I don't weigh a whole lot I'm not really burning that many calories through my cradio am i? I'm guess maybe 150-200 calories burnt through my cardio so that wouldn't affect me that much would it? And ya I was worrying about the whole kidney thing because jaim91 mentioned it happened to her once, but I seem to be doing fine, besides really I'm only getting in like 210-220 grams of protein after I take away the protein from bread and stuff, or is that still too much lol?

Also I didn't undertsnad what you meant by this lol sorry
"Anyway, didnt you mention at one point that you didnt want to go back to being overweight? So why are you training your stomach/body/metabolism to metabolise 22x your bodyweight?? seems like you are yo yo-ing betwen extremes"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well since I don't weigh a whole lot I'm not really burning that many calories through my cradio am i? I'm guess maybe 150-200 calories burnt through my cardio so that wouldn't affect me that much would it? And ya I was worrying about the whole kidney thing because jaim91 mentioned it happened to her once, but I seem to be doing fine, besides really I'm only getting in like 210-220 grams of protein after I take away the protein from bread and stuff, or is that still too much lol?


I count protein from all sources. What i dont count is the calories burnt from my cardio and exercises to adjust the protein. All i track is my weight and bf once a week to watch if i am on track to my goal.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I didn't undertsnad what you meant by this lol sorry
> "Anyway, didnt you mention at one point that you didnt want to go back to being overweight? So why are you training your stomach/body/metabolism to metabolise 22x your bodyweight?? seems like you are yo yo-ing betwen extremes"


I meant that in another thread you did mention that you did not want to go back to being overweight, right? you are presently feeding yourself 22x your body weight (considering going upto 28x in another thread i just saw). If for some reason you are not able to continue with your cardio stuff, you will simply pack on the fat pretty quickly if you keep that cal intake up. I say you are yo yo-ing between extremes in reference to your info that you are now doing 22x when you were doing 9x previously.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2004)

o ok lol, well the reason I'm eating that much is because I'm nto gaining anything, when i ate 2100-2300 calories a wekk i lost weight, so I had to up it up alot to make sure I didn't keep losing, but even that wasn't enough to gain weight, so I gotta add more I'm guessing. lol and Ya i never want to go back to being overweight, I just hated myself and I'd put myself down constantly.
Also how much calories would you guess I'm burning through cardio? I'm guessing like 150-200 like I said, so why would that make a big difference?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also how much calories would you guess I'm burning through cardio? I'm guessing like 150-200 like I said, so why would that make a big difference?


I never counted cals burnt from any source so i really cant answer that question. I guess it would be important to count cals that way, but for someone who is overweight and is looking to get into shape. But you have already done that, so i dont think you need to count things so closely anymore.  
The only cals i count are the ones in my diet. If i am not putting on weight, i simply toss my ass on the couch to conserve cals. At the same time i do give my workout my best effort.  Gives my body the cals and rest that it needs to grow  

Rather than feed the cals to the cardio (which is not a bad thing, but cardio will not increase your lbm) i would suggest reducing it until you start to see gains in lbm. That way you dont have to stuff yourself with all that extra food, or stress out your kidneys with all that extra protein that you are considering. And think of all the Time you will have to enjoy yourself and have fun, the money you will save by NOT spending on extra food AND in the process get a great body to flaunt.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 7, 2004)

ok thanks BulkMe Up I guess it dosen't matter the amount of calories I'm burning, just the afct that i'm rpobably using up some muscle as energy considering I'm doing in the mroning right after breakfast, hopefully after expermenting with little cardio this week I'll get a clearer picture of how my body adapts to stuff


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2004)

Cool! but dont let 1 weeks results freak you out. Give it some reasonable time.


----------

